# Seachem Onyx Sand



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm setting up a 20g long with an inch or so of mineralize top soil capped with maybe another inch or two of some type of sand. Has anyone capped mineralized top soil with Seachem Onyx Sand? Or should I go with just the Seachem Onyx Sand? Thanks....


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

That would be fine if not expensive compared to pool filter sand but if you want the black look Onyx Sand or Flourite black sand would work.

- Brad


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Seachem's "Gray Coast" is the same product as Onyx Sand, and often can be found for much cheaper.

These are much more gray than black, so just something to keep in mind if you do or don't like grey vs black.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I plan on moving my Multi shell dwellers into this tank, and they dig. Am I right in assuming the Flourite black sand would react to digging the same way Flourite Substrate would, creating a muddy cloudy tank, but the Onyx Sand would not do this?


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Onyx sand/Gray Coast needs good rinsing. I've used it many times and I really like it but its pretty dusty out of the bag and will turn your water a murky gray. Once rinsed, however, it should be fine.

-Charlie


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

londonloco said:


> I plan on moving my Multi shell dwellers into this tank, and they dig. Am I right in assuming the Flourite black sand would react to digging the same way Flourite Substrate would, creating a muddy cloudy tank, but the Onyx Sand would not do this?


As long as you rinse them well, none of them should cloud a tank.

I rinse well and then also let it dry- that really seems to make a big difference.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I've rinsed before, but never let dry. I'll have to try that...Just realized I can't use mineralized top soil, if the Multi's dig down deep, I will def have a muddy mess. I'll have to stick with one of the sands...I've heard both grow plants just fine, I'll have to see which one I can get locally. Thanks all!


----------



## btan (Nov 4, 2009)

The method I used to rinse sand is pouring enough to fill 1/4th of a bucket. I then took it outside and shot water into the bucket with a garden hose with a jet steam attachment until the bucket filled with water. I just kept dumping the water out before the sand settled back into the bucket. Every other time I would observe and see if the water looked clear. When it was clear, I poured the sand straight into my tank.


----------



## breakaway (Jan 21, 2010)

btan said:


> The method I used to rinse sand is pouring enough to fill 1/4th of a bucket. I then took it outside and shot water into the bucket with a garden hose with a jet steam attachment until the bucket filled with water. I just kept dumping the water out before the sand settled back into the bucket. Every other time I would observe and see if the water looked clear. When it was clear, I poured the sand straight into my tank.


Just out of curiocity, how many times did you blast it and pour out? I did this over 10 times on my current tank and the water was pretty murky still  (I didn't have seachem substrate though, just some generic grey grit similar in size to the seachem onyx stuff.)


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Seachem's onyx sand must be *the dirtiest substrate *on this planet. I bought a bag last year and gave up. I rinsed it with a garden hose jet attachment. I couldn't even make a 1/4 bucketful clean after more than 1 hour of continuous blasting and dumping the water.


----------



## posit (May 13, 2007)

i found that rinsing through a pillowcase works better then in and out of buckets. I think you are asking for trouble with your multi's. Mine Dont stop till they hit glass.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

i personally have had a great experience with seachem onyx sand. I'm using mine over topsoil in my tank now, and i like it. I didn't know to rinse it out first, so my tank was a little dirty for the first month or so after it was set up, but other than that it was fine.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

londonloco said:


> Just realized I can't use mineralized top soil, if the Multi's dig down deep, I will def have a muddy mess. I'll have to stick with one of the sands...I've heard both grow plants just fine, I'll have to see which one I can get locally.


I would get river sand. I just sift it and put it in the tank. When filling with water it is best to put plastic over. It clears in a day. It is $3 at landscaper supplies. Then buy rhizome plants, ferns and anubias.


----------

